# Cold Air Intake theory



## digital_nxu (Aug 31, 2004)

Let me know how this ideal sounds route an air conditoner vent into the air intake thus giveing and pushing cold air into yea the air conditioner would take away like 5 hp but wouldnt it inturn give like 15 or so by the mass cold air going into the air intake ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nope. believe me....you aren't the first to think of this


----------



## digital_nxu (Aug 31, 2004)

chimmike said:


> nope. believe me....you aren't the first to think of this


yea i figgered i wasnt but would it work or does it is what i wana know


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

do a search, there was a big discussion on here and sr20forum. it works but only for short bursts of speed and takes some time to recharge. the new Ford F150 lightning uses a system like this.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Besides I don;t really cosider that "forced induction"..... :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thankfully someone is thinking the same thing I was...........................moving!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if u want something like that get a co2 injector for your cai. It puts a screen or somthing inside of your intake tube towards your throttle body. When u push the button it freezes the screen or nub or rod thing (i have no idea what it is lol) by flowing co2 through it and it drops the temp of the intake air by somthing like 30 degrees i think anyone else know?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

James said:


> do a search, there was a big discussion on here and sr20forum. it works but only for short bursts of speed and takes some time to recharge. the new Ford F150 lightning uses a system like this.


oh this is on a supercharged engine. this won't work on a NA engine


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Shouldn't this go back on the Forced Induction forum? Quick with the moving trigger finger eh? J/K


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

anyone know of any *real* performance gains on the co2 sprayers/rails/etc...?


----------

